# Sol Gabetta



## Albert7

Yes, she is my favorite cellist. I really love her emotional, warm playing on any piece that she touches. Right now I'm listening to:









Any other fans here?


----------



## Albert7

here she is in action:


----------



## Albert7

So sad that there aren't any other fans here .

Happy to post another lovely photo of her...


----------



## Albert7

One of my favorite covers for her:


----------



## Albert7

Victory now I have all her ITunes albums, so awesome.


----------



## Albert7

Time to enjoy a good video for her tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Today's performance from her:


----------



## Albert7

New update:

Her two new albums coming out on iTunes next month:





and





We could celebrate now!


----------



## Albert7

Video for today:


----------



## Albert7

Today's video of the day for her secret admirers .


----------



## Albert7

Sol in a wonderfully collaborative piece worth checking out:






Masterful!


----------



## Albert7

Helene Grimaud, one of my favorite pianists of all time collabing with my fav cellist.






I promise that I didn't forget you during Morton Feldman month .


----------



## Albert7

A lovely interpretation of a rather difficult piece... I enjoy the two recordings that you released.


----------



## Albert7

And she gives here a wonderful talk about Dvorak that I thought was enlightening.


----------



## Albert7

Sol really going at Haydn very well here:


----------



## Albert7

Another video for a terribly snowy day:


----------



## Albert7

Another beautiful live performance which mesmerized me a few months ago:


----------



## Albert7

And here is a smaller piece by Elgar worth hearing out:


----------



## Albert7

Another interview with her about her latest Chopin release:


----------



## Albert7

Sol appears for a short segment on a TV show... Interesting short clip:


----------



## Albert7

A beautiful rendition of a Russian cello concerto which is very moving to me:


----------



## Albert7

One of my favorite composers ever played by her in this awesome clip:


----------



## Albert7

Here she explains her ideas about Dvorak... sorry it's in German but still worth watching.


----------



## Albert7

A short biography for Sol and her experiences as a cellist... this clip is extremely moving to me.


----------



## Albert7

Another lovely Gabetta clip for her doing baroque music.


----------



## Albert7

Another short excerpt in what seems to be HD quality... Very sweet melodies.


----------



## Albert7

Another just lovely rendition which is just incredible!


----------



## Albert7

Bartoli in an unusual talk with Sol which is rather awesome!


----------



## Albert7

I could resist sharing this moving piece for you guys:


----------



## Albert7

Sol's collaboration with one of my favorite all time pianists here .


----------



## Albert7

Time for some lighter Sol piece which warms up the heart... I recommend this track quite a bit.


----------



## Albert7

A selection from her latest Sony Classical album which is just incredible:


----------



## Albert7

Here is another interview where Sol and her friend explain their collaborative album The Chopin Album:


----------



## Albert7

Another interview with the beloved cellist regarding her 2014 album of Jewish songs which is a fierce work of wonderfulness.


----------



## Albert7

A wonderful selection from her latest 2014 album Prayer... this is going to be a worthy listen next month when I get a chance to hear it.


----------



## Albert7

This is a fairly recent interview on the German show Klickklack (which I like) regarding Sol Gabetta's prolific year where she released two albums Prayer and The Chopin Album.


----------



## Albert7

I wholeheartedly recommend this most wonderful selection of Bloch's works... it makes me so sad hearing this rendition.


----------



## Albert7

This interview with Sol on a talk show elucidates her playing points on the cello. I really feel a strong connection to what she is trying to reach her to her audiences. This is definitely a landmark talk with her fans.


----------



## Albert7

This is a lovely KlickKlack interview of her with regarding her Argentinan roots.


----------



## Albert7

Here is a cool news broadcast about Gabetta's career that I thought was fascinating. Apparently in Europe classical musicians are still appreciated over there which is awesome. I never see Yo-Yo Ma on American TV like MSNBC.


----------



## Albert7

Sol playing in Israel which is pretty cool. I can't read Hebrew however.


----------



## Albert7

If anyone cares Sol is appearing next year with the LA Phil doing the MARTINŮ: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1955 version) (c. 25 minutes).

http://www.laphil.com/tickets/piatigorsky-international-cello-festival-martinu/2016-05-15


----------



## AClockworkOrange

An interesting thread Albert7, I'm shocked there aren't more posts here. You have shared a lot of great YouTube footage here so first of all, thanks 

Sol Gabetta is, alongside Jacqueline Du Pre, my favourite Cellist. 

Gabetta's recordings of Vivaldi in her Il Progettp Vivaldi series are superb - especially her transcription of the 'Winter' Concerto from the Four Seasons. Her recordings of Shostakovich's and Saint-Säens Cello Concerti are also sublime. 

It was her Elgar which was my introduction and she really won me over in a way that only Beatrice Harrison had done after Jacqueline Du Pre.


----------



## Albert7

AClockworkOrange said:


> An interesting thread Albert7, I'm shocked there aren't more posts here. You have shared a lot of great YouTube footage here so first of all, thanks
> 
> Sol Gabetta is, alongside Jacqueline Du Pre, my favourite Cellist.
> 
> Gabetta's recordings of Vivaldi in her Il Progettp Vivaldi series are superb - especially her transcription of the 'Winter' Concerto from the Four Seasons. Her recordings of Shostakovich's and Saint-Säens Cello Concerti are also sublime.
> 
> It was her Elgar which was my introduction and she really won me over in a way that only Beatrice Harrison had done after Jacqueline Du Pre.


That is so awesome... I really also like Alisa Weilerstein as well with Yo-Yo Ma. However, Sol really captures such a variety of cello pieces that blows me away every time I hear her. Jacqueline du Pre is wonderful too albeit a tad messy in her approach sometimes.


----------



## Albert7

Here is a lovely Dvorak movement that she is playing here wonderfully .


----------



## Albert7

Here is another SOl Gabetta concert that centropolis gave me information about. I'm so stoked!

http://www.tso.ca/en-ca/concerts-and-tickets/2014-2015-Season/EventDetails/Stravinsky-The-Rite-of-Spring.aspx


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Albert7 said:


> That is so awesome... I really also like Alisa Weilerstein as well with Yo-Yo Ma. However, Sol really captures such a variety of cello pieces that blows me away every time I hear her. Jacqueline du Pre is wonderful too albeit a tad messy in her approach sometimes.


Jacqueline Du Pre plays with a lot of heart and radiates so much passion and energy in her playing. Much like in other genres of music, I don't mind technical inaccuracies or a little roughness on some of the edges if a performer or performance captures the spirit of the piece. Klaus Tennstedt incidentally comes to mind here too.

Sir John Barbirolli summed it up best regarding what some viewed as an excess. To paraphrase, Barbirolli praised the excesses that crept in because it gave her direction to hone down and tighten up as she (would likely have) developed.

I must admit, I haven't heard much of Alisa Weilerstein although I understand she comes well praised.

On the topic of Sol Gabetta however, is one of the few Cellists who seize my attention similarly to Du Pre. 

I have finally just picked her new Chopin album. On my first listen, I have to say I am incredibly impressed. The rapport she shares with Bertrand Chamayou is remarkable and their performances are superb - a truly in-synch duo. I can only hope that there further recordings by this duo in the near future.


----------



## Albert7

AClockworkOrange, you are definitely right on the mark. Also if you get a chance, hear her Prayer CD as well  I heard a preview and was blown away easily.

Here is her version of a cello classic


----------



## Albert7

Here is quite a wonderful track indeed that she plays her cello with... not typical fare for her but regardless she does it wonderfully


----------



## Albert7

A fascinating clip which I really related well to here:


----------



## Albert7

A rather lovely Latin flavored piece... one that the great Yo-Yo Ma has also played before as well.


----------



## Albert7

Another version of the Elgar cello concerto 1st movement here:


----------



## Albert7

One of the rather few encore clips that Sol has been featured on YouTube here:


----------



## Albert7

I would like to report that one of the TC members here has met Sol tonight after her performance. Should I be jealous? Nope but I wish that I could meet the goddess of the cello.

(Note: I have visual proof too.)

Btw, her hair looks reddish now not blonde...


----------



## MagneticGhost

Her performance of Shostakovich Cello Concerto No.1 is certainly of a very high standard. She packs a big emotional punch. 
On the same disc is Rachmaninov's Cello Sonata. The cello playing is beyond exemplary unfortunately the piano is a little muddy and not to the same high standard. I'd love to hear a Rach with a pianist to match her spirited playing.
I'll certainly be investigating her further.


----------



## Albert7

Another winner for me while it is snowing here in SLC.


----------



## Albert7

I am a huge fan of Rilke's poetry and this is something worth considering.


----------



## Albert7

Sol in a collaborative effort here... Vivaldi awesomeness.


----------



## Albert7

Another lovely recent performance.


----------



## Albert7

A clip from her latest and greatest... Chopin


----------



## Albert7

Oh yeah... a full concert of her and her buddy.


----------



## Albert7

Delivering here another lovely live and direct performance.


----------



## Albert7

A lovely lecture from her this time around.


----------



## Albert7

Awesome talk with her about her emotional connection with the instrument. Very nice.


----------



## Albert7

Gabetta does Vasks.


----------



## Albert7

A short Haydn excerpt for the folks out there.


----------



## SingingMoore

Hmm, I like her. Ill have to listen to more


----------



## Albert7

SingingMoore said:


> Hmm, I like her. Ill have to listen to more


Check out her Prayer and Chopin albums which are recent!


----------



## Albert7

Here is another breadwinner for the folks here:


----------



## Albert7

I haven't Sol trained lately so here folks... we are golden now:


----------



## Bachiana

Yes, I am one of them! 
Today I listened (and looked at) to the 1st cello concerto (H196) of Martinu, performed by Sol Gabetta and the Berliner Filharmoniker with Krzysztof Urbanski. Especially the slow movement is of great beauty. The last movement is a blissful piece, swinging and dancing, pure joy and delight. At the end the cello plays an endless note. How beautiful one single note can be... And you should see her playing!


----------



## majlis

Don't know if she's best female cellist, but no doubt she's the thinest. Seems that if you blow to her with energy, she'll fly away.


----------



## Pugg

majlis said:


> Don't know if she's best female cellist, but no doubt she's the thinnest. Seems that if you blow to her with energy, she'll fly away.


Having experience with such things?


----------



## Flamme

She delivers!!!


----------

